# American Idol (Top 5) 05/04/2011



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

Who is your top pick tonight?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Unless you have a regional favorite - how do you pick ? I thought they were all wonderful.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn, Haley just slayed "House of the Rising Sun". She should do a single with that song, best I've heard. 
Very tough vote tonight, they were all great tonight... Haley was just a little better in my opinion unfortunately she may get voted off.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Scotty and Haley were the best of the night (I liked both songs each of them did). Jacob was the worst as usual, but James was right behind him tonight. Lauren fell right in the middle.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Dial Idol has Scotty with almost twice as many busy signals as any other contestant and safe. All the rest are in danger of going with Haley the most in danger.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

In the word Simon, Jacob's first song was ghastly.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Other than Haley's, I thought all of the second song performances were horrible.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm the opposite -- I did not like any of the first songs & thought most did very well on the second songs


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Comments in order of song(s)/performance(s):

*JAMES (1st Attempt):* Adequate, but nothing spectactular...

*JACOB (1st Attempt):* SOOOO pitchy... and horrible. I'm not one to focus on this kind of thing, but his dancing made Paul's look like he was a professional.

*LAUREN (1st Attempt):* There were moments when Lauren was giving the song her all. In those moments, it was was very good... other times, simply adequate.

*SCOTTY (1st Attempt):* NOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Frat boy karaoke at it's worst...

*HALEY (1st Attempt):* Contrary to the judges statements, I thought she did great. Perhaps they mistook Scotty's performance for Haley's.

*JAMES (2nd Attempt):* AWESOME....

*JACOB (2nd Attempt):* "Love Hurts," and so did listening to Jacob sing this song. It was also extremely disappointing after hearing only a few words from Sheryl Crow that left me with tears in my eyes. Jacob's was an overdramaticized mess.

*LAUREN (2nd Attempt):* Sure, she made a mistake, but I think that was one of Lauren's STRONGEST performances yet. I'm SO glad that she's trying to push herself these days.

*SCOTTY (2nd Attempt):* Not bad... not good, but for Scotty, not bad is something to be celebrated, so I commend him for it.

*HALEY (2nd Attempt):* WOW!! Haley...

*ROUND 1:* Haley
*ROUND 2:* Haley

I no longer make predictions, but my hope is that either Jacob or Scotty will go home.

~Alan


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Well James is my favorite so of course I liked his songs. Not as much as his last 2 weeks but still pretty darn good. I gave him 100 votes anyways. I also likes Lauren. I think I gave her 25 votes. Should be interesting. I kind of hope Jacob goes home.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Somewhere along the line, they lost me. I started watching the first post-Hollywood week, and thought I was looking at the strongest crop of _Idol _talent... ever. After last night's performances, tho, and at this stage of the game, I'm less interested hearing this group sing anymore than any other year.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Haley did a masterful job with "House...", so my guess is that she will go home tonight.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

According to Dial Idol, it could be anyone except Scotty.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I no longer make predictions, but my hope is that either Jacob or Scotty will go home.


Scotty will win .. It is a given. Everyone is fighting for #2 now .. Haley made great strides.

Jacob simply looks out of place, so the final four should be 2 guys and 2 girls


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve said:


> Somewhere along the line, they lost me. I started watching the first post-Hollywood week, and thought I was looking at the strongest crop of _Idol _talent... ever. After last night's performances, tho, and at this stage of the game, I'm less interested hearing this group sing anymore than any other year.


Why? Maybe people do just watch to hear what the Judges say. Scotty, James, Lauren and Haley have all grown a lot in this competition. They started at a high level, but it's all good.

Jacob hasn't regressed, but he's not grown either. Why do you think he now sounds SO bad when compared to the others? Last night's first song alone should tell you a lot about that .. Jimmy said he's going to sing both parts of a duet ("No Air") .. OK, who sings both parts of a duet? Who's conceited enough to sing to themselves on American Idol? Jacob needed to grow - he didn't.

And while I'm at it, Alan, no kidding. Sheryl Crow's tenderness on those lyrics was mesmerizing. SHE needs to release that song .. :lol: Jacob doesn't hurt .. he loves himself. So, there simply is no way for him to show that emotion.

James either did an utterly exceptional job of selling emotion or his raw emotion gave him yet another notch in his belt. I thought the song had a lot of pitichiness (just as Randy said), but that the emotion said it all. The absolute ONLY thing that makes me feel like there was some acting going on was his response to Ryan at the end .. something out just enough emotion ... just struck me as odd. Still, even if it was an act, it was one heck of an act.

Haley may have premiered Lady Gaga's You and I, but Lady Gaga Gaga'd it/Elton-John'd it a day later:






Here's Haley's version (Haleyized):






You be the Judge on this .. I coincidentally heard Haley, then Gaga - totally unplanned and the same song sounds so different from the two. Haley's biggest issue with this one song is exactly what Jennifer and Randy said .. people don't know the song. She should have chosen a more recognizable song .. HOWEVER .. her other song and Jacob's fall make you look back and say .. (Haley) "WOW! I just world premiered a Lady Gaga song in front of more than 20 million people" I think Haley has the last laugh on this one .. 

All in all .. Here's my order

Haley
Scotty
James
Lauren
........ A BIG, BIG GAP ......
Jacob


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Jacob - going home tonight. Sorry Jacob - you're just not keeping up with everyone else.

The rest of them - pull a card out of a hat - any of them could pull this out.


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well James, Haley and Scotty are safe.

Send both Jacob and Lauren home.


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

America made the right choice this time - Jacob - bye bye.

I never thought he was as great as the judges thought he was. He stayed way too long as did Paul.

And Randy's comment about Jacob's performance of God Bless The Child being the best performance on Idol ever - he forgot Fantasia singing Summertime or Adam Lamber singing Mad World - both far better than any Jacob performance.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Is it just me, or does Idol only come out as Dolby ProLogic and not Dolby Digital ?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"Doug Brott" said:


> Scotty will win .. It is a given.


"Rage against the dying of the light. There is hope."

I no longer disagree with you. I too, sadly, believe that Scotty will win, but I have to continue to hold out hope, or this season of AI is completely ruined for me (as well as many others I know).

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"Doug Brott" said:


> Jacob hasn't regressed, but he's not grown either. Why do you think he now sounds SO bad when compared to the others? Last night's first song alone should tell you a lot about that .. Jimmy said he's going to sing both parts of a duet ("No Air") .. OK, who sings both parts of a duet? Who's conceited enough to sing to themselves on American Idol?


I've heard people sing a duet by themselves and it worked, but the difference between them and Jacob was that they actually did a decent job.



"Doug Brott" said:


> And while I'm at it, Alan, no kidding. Sheryl Crow's tenderness on those lyrics was mesmerizing. SHE needs to release that song .. :lol:


INDEED. I've been a fan of Sheryl's music for years, but she took me by complete surprise...



"Doug Brott" said:


> Haley's biggest issue with this one song is exactly what Jennifer and Randy said .. people don't know the song. She should have chosen a more recognizable song.


There's an advantage and disadvantage to picking a song many people haven't heard. In general, the riskiness of picking one is too much, but on a night where you have two songs, the POTENTIAL risk can be worth it... and I thought she did great.

On the other hand, Jacob and Scotty both had the disadvantage of having people being able to compare their first songs to the originals, and hear how bad they were, while Haley was able to make the song her own.



"Doug Brott" said:


> All in all .. Here's my order
> 
> Haley
> Scotty
> ...


Not much different from my order... All things considered...

Haley
James
Lauren
........ A BIG, BIG GAP ........
Scotty
........ A MEDIUM GAP ........
Jacob

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

They are already prepping the town here for James, as they have always done for the final three in previous Idol seasons.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Jacob finally got the hook tonight. His singing and demeanor always gave me the willlies - like finger nails on a black board. 

Haley is soooo hawt!!!

Sheryl Crow looked and sang great!

What is under Jimmy Iovine's hat???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess enough was enough for Jacob....surprised he lasted this long.

Actually....Scott was the next weakest this past week...but he seems to have a loyal voter following. Haley is ramping up her "performing", but her singing is still not that great.

The make-it-or-break-it week is coming up.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

scooper said:


> Is it just me, or does Idol only come out as Dolby ProLogic and not Dolby Digital ?


Yeah - audio on AI has, once again, been very poor this year. They really need some good audio engineers.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

It was surely Jacob's turn to go. Now I've got no strong feelings on the rest of the group, Scotty could develop into a really good Country singer, and James can be James (kind of like Adam but without the flash and controversy and attitude.).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

LEARN HOW TO STAY IN TUNE.

Sorry but why is no one else bothered by this? I know, Autotune can fix this stuff but look at Sheryl Crow in that one package. She just sings, and she sounds great. I'm not even a fan of hers but she's so far above this crowd, just in basic skills.

And did they say Lauren was 15? Good Golly Miss Molly. That's too young.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Do they need to remind us each week that "This is the most important week so far"?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Another great show! A-games O-plenty


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I was a little surprised to have Lauren in the bottom 2. I actually thought James should of been there. My rankings were:

Haley
Scotty
Lauren
James
Jacob

I called the bottom but missed the bottom two.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> LEARN HOW TO STAY IN TUNE.
> 
> Sorry but why is no one else bothered by this? I know, Autotune can fix this stuff but look at Sheryl Crow in that one package. She just sings, and she sounds great. I'm not even a fan of hers but she's so far above this crowd, just in basic skills.
> 
> And did they say Lauren was 15? Good Golly Miss Molly. That's too young.


I agree. Sheryl's voice is pure silk. I remember seeing her when she was a backup singer for Mr. Don Henley. My binoculars came in real handy that night!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Was heart broken to see Lauren Alaina in bottom two, through it would be Jacob and Haley with Jacob going home.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> Was heart broken to see Lauren Alaina in bottom two, through it would be Jacob and Haley with Jacob going home.


No way was Haley going to be in the bottom this week. Lauren need her moment next week or she will go home. The other three found there niche (or neesh as Randy and Steven say).


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

waynebtx said:


> Was heart broken to see Lauren Alaina in bottom two, through it would be Jacob and Haley with Jacob going home.


You have to remember though, they really aren't doing the "bottom 3" or "bottom 2" anymore. Last week they made it seem like Scotty was next to last, when in fact he wasn't because the results are done in random order. Lauren was paired with Jacob because it made it somewhat suspenseful (and I'm pretty sure they knew Lauren would break down like she did). It creates a buzz to keep people watching and possibly entice some others to watch who otherwise wouldn't.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

barryb said:


> They are already prepping the town here for James, as they have always done for the final three in previous Idol seasons.


http://beachboardwalk.com/03_press_American-Idol-prep.html

The Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk announced plans today for James Durbin's visit. I'm glad it's a Saturday and I won't be at work to deal with the mayhem around town!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't forget to vote this Wednesday.

Bring it on home James!


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Lauren and James are going home next, I hope. Haley has come on a lot stronger than what the judges have given her credit for. Lauren is hampered by her age and very unspectacular in the fact she has not grown at all. James what can I say, I would of voted him off along time ago. Scotty wins it all because of his country fan following unless Haley can pull it off in the final week.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Lady Gaga is the mentor, Leiber and Stoller Songbook the theme.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

RTVC suggestions
http://www.realitytvcalendar.com/shows/ai-10/songs/jb11-p1.html
Haley Reinhart: "I'm a Woman" and "Trouble"

James Durbin: "Love Potion No. 9" and "Stand By Me"

Lauren Alaina: "Is That All There Is" and "Boys"

Scotty McCreery: "Loving You" and "Young Blood


----------

